# Drug Testing Stanozolol (winnie)



## 2nd time around (Jan 12, 2004)

Just wondering what the time is the winnie inject and dbol will stay in my system for after stopping use.....  also do most companies even test for anabolic steroids or is it just the hard stuff...any input on these would be friggin awesome guys,,, ive done one cycle of just dbol before with decent mass gains,, dont wanna get huge just cut down a lil bit and lean so im doing another cycle of dbol and winnie,,, whats the best ml injection of winnie for 6'3 225lbs male????
thanx so much guys


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 12, 2004)

50mg every day for winny. But I would not do an oral only cycle bro, get some test prop or something. As for testing, I would not worry one bit about a company testing for steroids unless you are an athlete or something and are talking about the school or whatever. Winny will be out quick but I don't remember the time. I'd say oral only cycle would be out of your system within a wk or 2.


----------



## 2nd time around (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanx allot .... serious makes me feel allot better,, ive never used a needle before in my life.   ive got a bottle of 200 mg bottle of winny , will this be enough for one cycle ,,,  whats the mg= equivalent to 50ml?
thanks so much ...........


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 12, 2004)

What size bottle do you have? It can't be 200mg/ml.....you sure it's not 50mg/ml.


----------



## 2nd time around (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry my fault 20 ml bottle stanozolol,,, is that enough ?? how many ml per injection per week,,,, thanx yo
andy


----------



## 2nd time around (Jan 13, 2004)

sorry 50mg/20mg bottle


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 13, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-2nd time around+Jan 13 2004, 03:54 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (2nd time around @ Jan 13 2004, 03:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> sorry 50mg/20mg bottle [/b][/quote]
At 50mg every day it will last you 20 days. It would be good if you can get another bottle and do it for 40 days. If not you could do 25mg ed. Also, if you want to you can just drink it, winstrol is 17aa so it can be taken orally and still be just as effective (though some prefer to inject it). Either way be sure to take it every day because the half life is 12 hrs.


----------



## 2nd time around (Jan 18, 2004)

good replies,,, thank you very much seriously,,, any other opinions from any other niggas off the heeazy fo sheazy????  
hey thanks though


----------



## felixdakatt (Feb 5, 2004)

Don't stress on the piss test. I did 3-4 cycles while in the Marines, and we were piss tested regularly. I never once popped positive for anything, and neither did any of my lifting buddies. They're looking for THC/COC/METH.... not performance enhancers.


----------



## tee (Feb 7, 2004)

Here is a couple detection time sites for you to check out:

http://www.anabolicreview.com/detect.php


----------



## jsjs24 (Mar 8, 2004)

Actually I just read some info about stanozolol that says it remains in the system for a fairly long time. 

 "As many, including Ben Johnson, did not take into account it can be detected for quite some time after last use so its not advisable for drug tested athletes. Many have assumed otherwise due to the short half-life, but apparently some inactive metabolites are easily esterified, so they can be found up to 5 months after the last injection."

That came from here:
http://www.precisionmuscle.org/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=95


----------



## bigjay (Mar 9, 2004)

didn't really read the posts above.  It mainly depends on what company and if they are a sporting company.  Most places don't bother testing for steroids when doing a drug test since it is so expensive,  so unless the company is a billion dollar industry I seriously doubt they would test--So the answer is probably not, but they will definitely try to trace RECREATIONAL drugs.

sorry for blabbing too much


----------

